# Tool zum Temperatur überwachen? Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe



## Maggats (22. September 2007)

*Tool zum Temperatur überwachen? Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe*

hi ich such ein vernünftiges tool um die temps und lüfterdrehzahlen zu überwachen.

asus pc probe is totaler schrott, die alte version hat ständig bluescreens verursacht, die neue sorgt dafür das cpu und graka lüfter einfach stehenbleiben, erst nach deinstallieren liefen die wieder.

hmonitor und everest geben eine föllig falsche lüfterdrehzahl für cpu und chassis an (power fan und der der 2. chassis lüfter werden bei beiden nicht erkannt

				motherboard monitor 5 erkennt garnichts, alle temps stehen bei 0 

speedfan hab ich mittlerweile soweit das es schonmal ganz gut läuft, nur irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das die eine temp falsch angezeigt wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann es sein das da irgendne komponente mit 104C läuft?

wenn ja welche könnte das sein?

oder einfach nurn bug von speedfan?


----------



## Marbus16 (22. September 2007)

*AW: tool zum Temperatur überwachen? Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe*

Speedfan ist nicht zu jedem Board 100% kompatibel. die Sensoren liefern tw. sehr kruemme Werte, die Speedfan dann ebenso anzeigt. Am besten, du deaktivierst die Temp. anzeige.


----------



## Maggats (23. September 2007)

*AW: tool zum Temperatur überwachen? Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe*

gibts noch irgendwelche anderen programme?


----------



## Marbus16 (23. September 2007)

*AW: tool zum Temperatur überwachen? Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe*

Du hast ja schon alle verfügbaren Monitoring-Progs getestet, von daher gibts auch keine mehr welche noch funzen könnten.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. September 2007)

*AW: Tool zum Temperatur überwachen? Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe*

für temps "Core Temp"


----------



## Marbus16 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Tool zum Temperatur überwachen? Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe*

Das liest aber nur die Temps der CPU aus. Kann weder Lüfter berwachen noch Gehäuselüfter überwachen/regeln. Fällt somit raus


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. September 2007)

*AW: Tool zum Temperatur überwachen? Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe*

ist aber meiner meinung nach das beste um die temps auszulesen?
Für die Lüfter kann man ja ein anderes tool nehmen. 
2 Spezialisten sind meist besser als ein Allrounder


----------



## Maggats (23. September 2007)

*AW: Tool zum Temperatur überwachen? Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe*

ok core temp teste ich mal, thx

dann bräucht ich noch was zum lüfter überwachen


edit: naja core temp zeigt mir ja nur die cpu temp an, hätte man sich bei dem namen auch denken können


----------



## schitzophren (24. September 2007)

*AW: Tool zum Temperatur überwachen? Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe*

die zwei besten wurden schon genannt speedfan und coretemp.

scihtz


----------



## HTS (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tool zum Temperatur überwachen? Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe*

Ich habe ebenfalls das M2N32 und nutze Everest (Ultimate Edition) und bin damit sehr zufrieden, liefert durchaus realistische Werte für CPU und Lüfter.


----------



## tj3011 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tool zum Temperatur überwachen? Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe*

ich nutze Speedfan(zu lüfter regulieren) Core Temp (um die Cpu temp zu überwachen) und Everest Unlimate Edition (um den gesamten rest auszulesen)
kann bei  meinem Mb nur den CPU und den CHA-Fan1 regel 
angeigt werden CPU CHA-Fan1 und Power Fan 
NB/SB Fan wird net angezeit und CHA-Fan2 wird auch net angezeigt


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: tool zum Temperatur überwachen? Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe*



Maggats schrieb:


> gibts noch irgendwelche anderen programme?


Nein, leider nicht, Speedfan ist AFAIK das einzige Monitoring Tool...

Du kannst ev. das ITE Tool versuchen, das könnte klappen, ansonsten gibt es nichts mehr (MBM ist ja eingestellt)...


----------



## HTS (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: tool zum Temperatur überwachen? Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Speedfan ist AFAIK das einzige Monitoring Tool...



Das einzige? Ist ja nicht so, dass hier nicht auch andere genannt wurden (unabhängig davon, ob sie in diesem speziellen Fall helfen oder nicht).

Mit "ITE" meinst Du den "Smart Guardian"? Der scheint hauptsächlich (oder sogar ausschließlich?) bei DFI-Mainboards  dabei zu sein...
Ich persönlich kann nur sagen, dass mir bei den Asus-Mainboards bisher immer (K8V, A8V und M2N32SLI) das Asus-Tool sowie Everest (scheinbar) realistische Werte geliefert haben, daher würde ich erstmal versch. Versionen des Asus-Tools durchprobieren...


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: tool zum Temperatur überwachen? Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe*



HTS schrieb:


> Das einzige? Ist ja nicht so, dass hier nicht auch andere genannt wurden (unabhängig davon, ob sie in diesem speziellen Fall helfen oder nicht).


Ja, das einzige Tool, um die Super I/O Chips auf MoBos auszulesen...



HTS schrieb:


> Mit "ITE" meinst Du den "Smart Guardian"? Der scheint hauptsächlich (oder sogar ausschließlich?) bei DFI-Mainboards dabei zu sein...


Ja, genau, der Smart Guardian wars, wobei der auch vom Hersteller angepasst werden muss, wie es scheint, funktioniert also auch nicht immer, trotz ITE Super I/O Chip...


----------

